# BMI and weight loss for egg share



## sjay (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi all!  

hope I put this in the right section (sorry if not)

I have been speaking to my clinic again and said I read that my BMI needs to be 30 or under is this right? my BMI is 30.5. The lady I have been talking to told me it needs to be undr 30 for egg sharing. 
I didn't know this, so now have 6 tuesdays (yes I'm counting down the days) to lose over half a stonne!!! 
This may sound simple enough, but I'm not very good at losing weight! I can exercise, eat healthy and still the weight stays  

does anyone have any ideas what I should do

thanks xx


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

hi i am also trying to bring my weight down to egg share i am currently at 30 but only just!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my food and am a total sugar and chocoholic so i find losing weight so hard LOL

I found the best thing for me was to have a small bowl of cereal in the morning, I then skipped luch altogether (which i know is not the best thing to do) and for dinner i had soup. 

I also went on my wii fit every 2nd night for an hour.

I know this totally sucks and is hard to do but if you are only doing it for a very short time (I done it for 1 week only) it works coz i lost 8lbs!! after that i started eating normally again but without the chocolate, crisps and fizzy drinks. You will be amazed how much weight you will lose by just cutting out all the rubbish. (easier said than done I KNOW)

I was shocked i lost this much. Rem this is only a very quick fix and different diets work for different people.

best of luck x


----------



## sjay (Feb 5, 2010)

WOW!!! blimin 'eck!!!! well done!! and here i am at my desk eating pasta salad!!!! 

i would love to lose that much in a week!!


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

SJay - Slimming World is a fab diet to lose weight and not feel hungry (you can eat as much as you want and no point counting as long as you stick to eating certain foods on a particular day), has worked for me on 2 occassions and on both doing it properly I lost 5lb in the first week (and I wasn't massively overweight, some people in the group I went to lost up to a stone in the first week), plus I still can have chocolate every day on it   An example day for me would have been:-

Breakfast - 1 slice wholemeal toast, poached egg and baked beans

Lunch - Jacket potato cheese and beans (as big a potato as you like)

Dinner - Quorn Chilli and rice (again as much as you like)

And would eat as much fruit as I liked during the day and have at least 1 snack size pack of maltesers every day (using what they call syns you could have a normal size bag or KitKat every day)

Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes that is a fab diet my sis in law uses slimming world and she swears by it. She was only 12 stone but she has quite a small frame so needed to lose a lillte. 

She dropped 6lbs in wk 1 and 4 in wk 2. I was shocked. She also said she had 1 snack size choc and 1 packet of quavers EVERY single day as a treat. she said that smash (the fake potato is free on that diet so you can eat as much of it as you like) I love smash with a little butter and chopped spring onion. Its a great quick little snack.

x


----------



## amberboo (Jan 22, 2007)

can I please just check. do you need a BMI of 30 or less to donate eggs or just to receive?


Thanks


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry amberboo i am not sure what bmi the recip has to have but as an egg sharer i have been told my bmi has to be 30 or less for private treatment. but i think it just depended on where you go for treatment as they all have their own criteria. But between 30-35 seems to be the norm.

x


----------



## sjay (Feb 5, 2010)

hey all, sorry for late reply!!

I have tried the slimming world eating plan but unfortunately it costs too much to buy all the food for me and all the food for derick. derick is so picky so i have to buy him certain food. i am buying a reebok stepper tomorrow that comes with dvd. so i'll have that to play with    

lucy who i work with has been very stricked with me and my eating this week, so i'm hoping to have lost something


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

great i hope you lose some then. I am on a super diet this week and next as i have booked my first consultation for 2 weeks today. So diet diet diet  

I am just going to go long walks, go mad on my wii fit and cut my portions in half this time round. 

xxx


----------

